# Grand Theft Auto V Announcment Trailer Coming Nov. 2nd!!



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

From Rockstar official site: http://www.rockstargames.com/

You can watch the trailer here: http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/19341/grand-theft-auto-v-trailer-110211.html







http://www.gamespot.com/news/6342136.html?tag=newsticker;headline;1


----------



## white phantom (Oct 25, 2011)

NICE!  cant wait for this one personally though (and im sure am not alone) i hope they include the little features like what was in san andreas such as controlling the towtrucks/forklifts, casinos and all that jazzy stuff made the game so much better. Was mega dissapointed when the new gta didn't have they little perks got bored of it lol no messing around as such  :/


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 25, 2011)

I wonder if this will be a Wii U launch title.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes would be nice,  but i would like if you did not  need to hold the phone permanently to your head..  Lets face it could you actually do a mission with no one ringing you all the time and if you wanted to keep the rep up with them, seriously it was like if everyone needed you to hold there hand.


Many people were not happy with this but i loved it for the most part, i just hope it don't turn into more of a console game after everyone's bitching.


----------



## v12dock (Oct 25, 2011)

OMG yes!, great find I look foward


----------



## techtard (Oct 25, 2011)

Just picked up the GTA complete pack for $12.99 on STEAM. Gonna have to give the series a whirl and get back into the groove before GTA V comes out.

Gonna be tough between SC2, SKYRIM, GTA games. Looks like I'll be rationing my sleeping in the next few months!


----------



## arnoo1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hopefully a really good and beautiful engine/with dx11?? engine of current gta games are crap


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 25, 2011)

Isn't this series dead yet?


----------



## AsRock (Oct 25, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> Hopefully a really good and beautiful engine/with dx11?? engine of current gta games are crap



DX11 is not all that it's made out to be in fact i have enjoyed more games not DX11.  Because they look pretty don't mean there better.



Red_Machine said:


> Isn't this series dead yet?



Yeah right in your dreams maybe..


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 25, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Isn't this series dead yet?



Maybe when someone builds a better sandbox game it will be. It's pretty sad that nobody has even come close.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 25, 2011)

Rape the prostitutes and murder the innocent! MY CROWBAR BEGS FOR BLOOD!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> Rape the prostitutes and murder the innocent! MY CROWBAR BEGS FOR BLOOD!



What is this Half Life Auto? Crowbar?


----------



## Disparia (Oct 25, 2011)

I suppose I should have said bat, as it's a weapon in most (all?) GTAs. However, I was thinking of the Half Life inspired crowbar in GTA IV when I posted  So you are right!


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 25, 2011)

wow are you serious ???


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Oct 25, 2011)

Animalpak said:


> wow are you serious ???



Dead serious. I really don't know who you are responding to.


----------



## arnoo1 (Oct 25, 2011)

AsRock said:


> DX11 is not all that it's made out to be in fact i have enjoyed more games not DX11.  Because they look pretty don't mean there better.



i know, but when games look better, i enjoy them more


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 25, 2011)

Feature request!

Anti Aliasing please.

Also, Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just hope a PC version gets released along side the console versions. But if not i'll be getting it on PS3 instead.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 26, 2011)

I assume it would still use Rockstrar Advanced Grame Engine? Hope they can implement euphoria physics better and not hog plenty of CPU horsepower.

And bring back the fun gameplay of San Andreas!!


----------



## AsRock (Oct 26, 2011)

arnoo1 said:


> i know, but when games look better, i enjoy them more



to each is own,  then we end up with games that even the brain dead can make, i loved playing GTA 4 and there was only 2 things that pissed me off about it.  The freaking phone and multiplayer and at the time a lack of being able ban people without using a mod to do it.

Would be sweet if they can shove some real COOP missions in the next one this time around.


Overall people are going cry what ever they do take Crysis people complained that they cannot run it and when Crysis 2 came out people still cried.

Like another member said AA was a issue and that would of been a nice option and maybe now it's more of a possibility


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 26, 2011)

Post processing AA would most likely work (FXAA or MLAA), icenhancer mod included it.
Got spoiled by icenhancer mod btw, it looks way better with it vs vanilla.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 26, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Feature request!
> 
> Anti Aliasing please.
> 
> Also, Red Dead Redemption.



http://www.joystiq.com/2011/10/06/rockstar-red-dead-redemption-on-pc-isnt-happening-not-viable/


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 26, 2011)

apparently it will be set in Los Santos and feature more than one protagonist.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/10/25/report-gta-v-to-be-set-in-los-angeles-will-feature-multiple-pl/


----------



## MRCL (Oct 26, 2011)

I played a few hours GTA IV. Wasn't too thrilled with it. But I don't wanna know how many hundreds of hours I've spent in San Andreas. I still play it today and I still have tons of fun with it.
That was my main problem with IV. It didn't feel fun to play.

So unless GTA V brings back the fun, I'm not interested. But I'll keep an eye on it non the less.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 26, 2011)

Hope this one will be more optimised and with less bugs at relese


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 26, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2011/10/06/rockstar-red-dead-redemption-on-pc-isnt-happening-not-viable/



Yeah, I saw that the other day and it made me sad.

The asshats.  LA Noire on PC, but no Red Dead.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 31, 2011)

Only two more days till the trailer! , so im gonna keep this bumped up so when the day comes people don't start posting a bunch of the same threads.


----------



## Nesters (Oct 31, 2011)

RAGE powered San Andreas with more focus on the storyline that's what it should be if they want to maximize sales (SA still #10 on Xfire thanks to multiplayer modifications like SA-MP and MTA).


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 31, 2011)

more rumors... if you could call them that

http://gamerfront.net/2011/10/gta-v-details-possibly-leaked-going-back-to-san-andreas-rumor/13514


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 31, 2011)

Looking forward to this. I didn't like GTA IV that much, let's see how this one will turn out! 
Oh and *GTA* Vice City for life!


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> more rumors... if you could call them that
> 
> http://gamerfront.net/2011/10/gta-v-details-possibly-leaked-going-back-to-san-andreas-rumor/13514



The things about the game itself seem reasonable. PC at launch? 64 player dedicated servers? I have to see it to believe it.


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 31, 2011)

erocker said:


> 64 player dedicated servers?


Yeah, I wonder if gang vs. FBI fights will be fun. I know eldery vs. hookers would.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 1, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> more rumors... if you could call them that
> 
> http://gamerfront.net/2011/10/gta-v-details-possibly-leaked-going-back-to-san-andreas-rumor/13514



Parachutes? I'm sold. Altough that was in the "original" SA. But a newly detailed, bigger better version of SA; I like GTA V already more than IV.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 1, 2011)

i guess it wont be densely populated, but mods usually fix that


----------



## white phantom (Nov 1, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Parachutes? I'm sold. Altough that was in the "original" SA. But a newly detailed, bigger better version of SA; I like GTA V already more than IV.



TO RIGHT!  San Andreas FTW! best one out the lot in my opinion hours of fun without mods however gtaiv had to go buy on pc for the mods to keep it entertaining even that gets boring :/


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day of the trailer!!!!


----------



## v12dock (Nov 2, 2011)

An optimized PC launch @ the same time of the console launch + dedicated servers... I might explode


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 2, 2011)

9 o'clock tomorrow......


----------



## cdawall (Nov 2, 2011)

hopefully this one is not a no reason PC killer. I would love to be able to play on my next laptop/netbook without an issue.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 2, 2011)

cdawall said:


> hopefully this one is not a no reason PC killer. I would love to be able to play on my next laptop/netbook without an issue.



I hope it is due to the fact newer games are supposed. i hope they to take it to the next level as i don't want it dumbed down as much as LA Noir is.

But at the same time i hope they don't take it far or tweaked the engine so well that the graphic options work better for those who cannot run near\maxed settings.

Lets face it the graphic option in the last one were pretty poor and i hope they added a option for the physics level this time around so for one it be easier to pin point your system issue and tone it down some as not everyone is after uber physics although i loved them in the last one it's what had me playing it so long lol.

Under 5 hours to go for the vid lol.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2011)

Says the trailer is in 3 hours on the official Rockstar Games site!


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 2, 2011)

It looks stupid having the Roman numeral "V" and the written "Five" on the logo.  Is that for retards who don't know Roman numerals?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 2, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> It looks stupid having the Roman numeral "V" and the written "Five" on the logo.  Is that for retards who don't know Roman numerals?



Yes. That part of the GTA crowd who can't even spell their own name properly.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

15 minutes past the countdown and no trailer. gg Rockstar.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> 15 minutes past the countdown and no trailer. gg Rockstar.



2h 43m here.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> 15 minutes past the countdown and no trailer. gg Rockstar.



Still have over 2 hours here. I'm sure it's because they don't want a few people seeing the trailer early and posting it on Youtube and other sites. Cause then it would be pointless for the rest of us to wait lol.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

weird. I watched the clock countdown to zero..


----------



## MRCL (Nov 2, 2011)

Shows 2 hours 11 minutes to go here.



			
				gtav.net said:
			
		

> First of all, the countdown will end at 12:00 PM noon EDT (New York), 16:00 PM GMT (UK) and on Thursday at 03:00 AM GMT+11 (Sydney).


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

I won't be able to access Rockstar's website from work, so I hope the trailer hits Youtube with a quickness.  I'm sure it will.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 2, 2011)

I love all the GTA series, they each have their own little quirks and fun things like flying rats. I want. 

Gonna need more RAM to keep up with it if I even have mobo and CPU when it hits.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2011)

Only 1 hour to go!!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2011)

Only 19 mins!


----------



## v12dock (Nov 2, 2011)

10 minutes to go!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2011)

4m 55s


----------



## v12dock (Nov 2, 2011)

1 minute... I might explode


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2011)

The trailer is up!!!!!!!!


----------



## v12dock (Nov 2, 2011)

Omfg i keep buffering


----------



## Disparia (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 2, 2011)

Not bad. More gameplay would have been nice.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2011)

aye not bad, looks pretty


----------



## v12dock (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks better than gta4 engine improvements ftw


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's on Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkkoHAzjnUs&feature=feedu


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 2, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> It's on Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkkoHAzjnUs&feature=feedu



That didn't take long.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 2, 2011)

Looks nice!


----------



## MRCL (Nov 2, 2011)

Awesomesauce. Mountains? Fuck yeah!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's taking place back in San Andreas, you can see the Vinewood sign that was in GTA:SA.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

The voiceover guy sounds close enough to Ray Liotta that I want to believe that this will be a continuation of Tommy Vercetti from Vice City.

Probably not though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Graphics looked pretty impressive, I would be shocked if thats from console, if so, very nice job.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> The voiceover guy sounds close enough to Ray Liotta that I want to believe that this will be a continuation of Tommy Vercetti from Vice City.
> 
> Probably not though.



Ya people are saying Tommy Vercetti is going to be the main character for the game, it does sound like an older version of him and some are saying that one of the guys in the trailer looks like him. Even the story that was told by that guys voice sounds like it could be him.(that he left that line of work and moved to find to start a better life and a family, but then he's returned to crime again.)

Still not sure though.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 2, 2011)

I think these two parts are simply beautiful

The man in the middle is dark skinned, black hair... maybe Italian


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Ya people are saying Tommy Vercetti is going to be the main character for the game, it does sound like an older version of him and some are saying that one of the guys in the trailer looks like him. Even the story that was told by that guys voice sounds like it could be him.(that he left that line of work and moved to find to start a better life and a family, but then he's returned to crime again.)
> 
> Still not sure though.



Either way, this game will be played to death by this guy sitting right here.

Seriously though, Tommy Vercetti loose in San Andreas would be awesome.


----------



## Animalpak (Nov 2, 2011)

wow another great adventure


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

I guess that guy wasn't telling the truth because the trailer is 1:24


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 2, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> It's taking place back in San Andreas, you can see the Vinewood sign that was in GTA:SA.



I doubt that it's all of San Andreas, most likely only one of the cities.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 2, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> I doubt that it's all of San Andreas, most likely only one of the cities.



It could, you can see the words ''Los Santos'' written in many places in the trailer.

Don't see why they would limit themselves to only a single city in the game.


----------



## Nesters (Nov 2, 2011)

There's a plane coming in from Las Venturas at the end of the trailer but it means nothing tho.


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2011)

hellrazor said:


> I doubt that it's all of San Andreas, most likely only one of the cities.



The thing in the video that tells me it's not just one city is the shot of the three people in the mountains. Just like SA, there's a countryside. I have no doubt that Las Venturas and San Fierro will be in the game as well. I like what I see so far. 

*Also before San Andreas was released they didn't show the other two cities right away either. We'll get more trailers focusing on each city, desert and countryside.


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 2, 2011)

Red County is directly above Los Santos.

It's just that I figure it'll be really hard to recreate the entirety of San Andreas with the detail of or better than GTA IV, which you know they would do if they did all three cities.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Riotpump (Nov 2, 2011)

Finally showed the engine off.  Sadly with the right mods you can basically make GTA IV look like GTA V Five(that is kinda sad).  I wonder how Icelaglance feels about this.  Almost looks like a slight upgrade of his iCEnhancer work.  Rockstar North definitely played around with the mods that made their last game look this way.  Well at least it's all default and out the box now .


----------



## v12dock (Nov 2, 2011)

Riotpump said:


> Finally showed the engine off.  Sadly with the right mods you can basically make GTA IV look like GTA V Five(that is kinda sad).  I wonder how Icelaglance feels about this.  Almost looks like a slight upgrade of his iCEnhancer work.  Rockstar North definitely played around with the mods that made their last game look this way.  Well at least it's all default and out the box now .



Ice had made an announcement (very negative) about gta5 but decided to remove it from facebook, a lot of people were bashing on him for it


----------



## Recus (Nov 2, 2011)

v12dock said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111102/A89Q4VBA.jpg



Big mountain looks like background. Probably you can't walk on it.



Riotpump said:


> Almost looks like a slight upgrade of his iCEnhancer work.



Which part?


----------



## Riotpump (Nov 2, 2011)

Recus said:


> Big mountain looks like background. Probably you can't walk on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Which part?



This part....http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IfGIs-NiX-g and that's an older version of his mod.  Basically it looks like a slightly upgraded version of the GTA IV that I can already load up and play.

I don't think they copied him blatantly or anything...but it's obvious they know about his work.  Which is why I'm not surprised he has negative comments about how V Five looks.  Do I want to play the game? Absolutely, however its seems in my opinion that someone had to think "we must make it at least look better than that".

Watching the GTA V Five trailer literally just made me think about how GTA IV currently looks on my system with iCEnhancer and other mods.  I guess I just expected more.  I do hope that others are right and that they are in SA all the signs seem to point to it.  Though it would be a first for them if they brought back Tommy from VC.  Even with their DLC they seem to like creating a new main character.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Riotpump said:


> Finally showed the engine off.  Sadly with the right mods you can basically make GTA IV look like GTA V Five(that is kinda sad).  I wonder how Icelaglance feels about this.  Almost looks like a slight upgrade of his iCEnhancer work.  Rockstar North definitely played around with the mods that made their last game look this way.  Well at least it's all default and out the box now .



Since when has GTA ever been about Graphic Quality? People play it for the amount of content, and the fact that it looks ok, but not horrible is fine for many. I personally am pretty impressed if that video was from consoles.


----------



## Recus (Nov 2, 2011)

Riotpump said:


> This part....http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=IfGIs-NiX-g and that's an older version of his mod.  Basically it looks like a slightly upgraded version of the GTA IV that I can already load up and play.
> 
> I don't think they copied him blatantly or anything...but it's obvious they know about his work.  Which is why I'm not surprised he has negative comments about how V Five looks.  Do I want to play the game? Absolutely, however its seems in my opinion that someone had to think "we must make it at least look better than that".
> 
> Watching the GTA V Five trailer literally just made me think about how GTA IV currently looks on my system with iCEnhancer and other mods.  I guess I just expected more.  I do hope that others are right and that they are in SA all the signs seem to point to it.  Though it would be a first for them if they brought back Tommy from VC.  Even with their DLC they seem to like creating a new main character.



I thought you compared with newest version.


----------



## Riotpump (Nov 2, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Since when has GTA ever been about Graphic Quality? People play it for the amount of content, and the fact that it looks ok, but not horrible is fine for many. I personally am pretty impressed if that video was from consoles.



I never said they did.  I was stating my opinion on the trailer and my expectations.  I and millions of others will buy the game.  Honestly have not even given the console version any thought.  Though the trailer is more than likely is a console version, since that's just what marketing depts. tend to use.  They don't even shown any actual content yet per se.  Just a cinematic trailer which mostly shows ingame graphics and locales.  The series as a whole has never looked terrible.  But if you modded GTAIV over the years you can already have a similar look now.  I just hope the PC version is more like how DX:HR was done.  It was nice to not buy a console port.  The last 2 GTA's suffered from console port-itis.



Recus said:


> I thought you compared with newest version.



Yeah tried it out, had a few bugs.  Not really a fan of that version.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Nov 2, 2011)

Riotpump said:


> Finally showed the engine off.  Sadly with the right mods you can basically make GTA IV look like GTA V Five(that is kinda sad).  I wonder how Icelaglance feels about this.  Almost looks like a slight upgrade of his iCEnhancer work.  Rockstar North definitely played around with the mods that made their last game look this way.  Well at least it's all default and out the box now .



that's kinda like saying "my old overcloked cpu is almost as fast as that new one at stock..."
brilliant, have you ever thought that modding a new engine will yield even better results? Seriously nearly 4 years of modding vs yet to launch give it time to release and then time for the modders to improve upon it.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Since when has GTA ever been about Graphic Quality? People play it for the amount of content, and the fact that it looks ok, but not horrible is fine for many. I personally am pretty impressed if that video was from consoles.


actually gta has almost always been near cutting edge this might have suffered a little from consolitis but as long as they open it up for modding support I'll be happy.


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Ice had made an announcement (very negative) about gta5 but decided to remove it from facebook, a lot of people were bashing on him for it



Considering ice just modifies the current engine, boo hoo for him. When GTA IV was initially show it looked a hell of alot like the icehancer version anyways. Visually the GTA V trailer looks great.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 2, 2011)

Recus said:


> Big mountain looks like background. Probably you can't walk on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Which part?



Remember anything you can see in GTA you can go too. Those mountains look like there going to be a blast to climb.

Downloading San Andreas time for another play though before GTAV



erocker said:


> Considering ice just modifies the current engine, boo hoo for him. When GTA IV was initially show it looked a hell of alot like the icehancer version anyways. Visually the GTA V trailer looks great.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebJxcwuEe0A

Eh, maybe a little bit better looking than the game, but I still think GTAV will look a hell of a lot better than IV


----------



## white phantom (Nov 2, 2011)

well all you guys can bicker over icehancers n mods n shiz but personally to me that looked...AWSOMENESS!  planes and the countryside back ohh yeah had hours of fun smashing motors off the rocks n stuff looking alot better than gta iv already however time will tell a suppose, the convertible also gives me the impression the small things like forklift forks and tow trucks jibs being controlable again wooooo


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 2, 2011)

Im still not that interested, i dont really have the massive nostalgia for San Andreas that other people do. I remember someone saying that GTA IV was a wasted opertunity with the engine they had they could do a lot more, dont remember if that was a Rockstar staff member or someone else. They could easily do more with the engine but it needs to be optimised and i suspect the game size will be massive.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Im still not that interested, i dont really have the massive nostalgia for San Andreas that other people do. *I remember someone saying that GTA IV was a wasted opertunity with the engine they had they could do a lot more*, dont remember if that was a Rockstar staff member or someone else. They could easily do more with the engine but it needs to be optimised and i suspect the game size will be massive.



they did with Red Dead Redemption and Max Payne 3


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> they did with Red Dead Redemption and Max Payne 3



It would help if max payne 3 was out, they can do a lot more than Red Dead and LA Noire in terms of enviroment. They managed to go from Vice City to San Andreas and San Andreas was much bigger, i dont see why its unfeasible that they can do the same with GTA V.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 2, 2011)

In anyone else notice the dog in the trailer... Maybe animals?

Lots of sexual puns in the trailer like every gta


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> It would help if max payne 3 was out, they can do a lot more than Red Dead and LA Noire in terms of enviroment. They managed to go from Vice City to San Andreas and San Andreas was much bigger, i dont see why its unfeasible that they can do the same with GTA V.



Grand Theft Auto in Space..


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Grand Theft Auto in Space..



Dead Space 3?


----------



## fusionblu (Nov 2, 2011)

v12dock said:


> In anyone else notice the dog in the trailer... Maybe animals?
> 
> Lots of sexual puns in the trailer like every gta



I'm not sure if we might see some weird characters having sex with animals (or is assumed to be) in the game, but it wouldn't surprise me if you have to assassinate someone's dog as a part of the story. 

If they do decide to add such a mission then a mission where you put the severed head of a horse into the film director's bed while the director is asleep would not be too surprising.


----------



## alexsubri (Nov 2, 2011)

So, any speculations on release dates? The video look damn good. More realistic than GTA IV did (Characters looked less like zombies, more movements, interactions, lighting, shadows, I can go on and on )


----------



## AltecV1 (Nov 2, 2011)

well i am VERY disappointed that they choose San Andreas over Vice City....sigh.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

they have done Vice City twice. I was hoping for the 70's.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 3, 2011)

didn't icenhancer only used ENB series as the base? shouldn't be Boris (the creator of enb series) commentin about it?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 3, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> actually gta has almost always been near cutting edge this might have suffered a little from consolitis but as long as they open it up for modding support I'll be happy.



Agreed, but they never have been on the cutting edge of pushing graphics. What they have been on the edge of is fitting as much shit into a game as possible, and putting decent graphics over the top of it. I wouldn't single out any GTa for consolitis, I would single them all out. Over the top GTA's didn't push much and I don't think there was a ton of mods, and when GTA finally came out in 3D, they pushed it heavily for the PS2. So since GTA has gone 3D, it really has been a console game. But I still loved almost all of them.



MilkyWay said:


> Im still not that interested, i dont really have the massive nostalgia for San Andreas that other people do. I remember someone saying that GTA IV was a wasted opertunity with the engine they had they could do a lot more, dont remember if that was a Rockstar staff member or someone else. They could easily do more with the engine but it needs to be optimised and i suspect the game size will be massive.



I've played them all (well all since GTA III, played a few of the older ones ab it), and honestly, I disliked SA the most. I didn't like the neighbor hoods, and I didn't like the main character. And none of the cities really drove me that crazy. But with how detailed they can make it now, maybe it will impress me more.

And like said, check out Red Dead, even on consoles, it's a really impressive looking game.



AltecV1 said:


> well i am VERY disappointed that they choose San Andreas over Vice City....sigh.



I kind of agree, not so much on going back to Miami. But I was hoping to see a place we had not seen before.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 3, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I kind of agree, not so much on going back to Miami. But I was hoping to see a place we had not seen before.



Well from the trailer V looks like an entire new San Andreas.

Uncharted 3 is visually stunning not only for PS3 but is very comparable to PC visuals 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWU-tjHllmY

I blame the Xbox360 for GTAs limitations


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not so impressed, old city from san andreas, i was expecting a brand new city
I gues i have to wait and see how this game will be


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 3, 2011)

I liked the trailer. Seems like perhaps now you'll start as a wise guy instead of having to move your way up the food chain. Either way, I'm excited. The story is what makes the GTA series great! 

Considering that NY and Miami have been redone multiple times, I don't see what the fuss is about going back out to LA. It's only the second time in the series, and I think it's going to have a much different feel than SA anyway.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 3, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> Even the story that was told by that guys voice sounds like it could be him.(that he left that line of work and moved to find to start a better life and a family, but then he's returned to crime again.)
> 
> Still not sure though.


lol all of them had that line of work


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> lol all of them had that line of work



That's missing the point lol. In GTA V he's saying he left that ''line of work'' for a better life yes they all had that ''line of work'', but Tommy Vercetti would be the only one that it would make sense as the voice sounds like him and it would make more sense for him to move from Vice City to San Andreas as opposed to any other character.

I'm not saying they aren't all criminals in series.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

it's not Ray Liota lol

IGN has already broken down the trailer.

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/11/02/rewind-theater-grand-theft-auto-v


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 3, 2011)

more details

http://www.giantbomb.com/news/rockstar-tosses-out-a-few-more-grand-theft-auto-v-details/3786/


----------



## MRCL (Nov 3, 2011)

San Andreas is a good choice for a setting. Vice City is only so big. 

I still hope for a Liberty City - Vice City - San Andreas all-in-one game. Leave your mansion in Shoreside Vale, drive through Staunton Island, board a cruiser in Portland, ship to Ocean Beach Vice City, get drunk in the Malibu Club, board a plane at Escobar Int. and fly to Las Venturas... ah yes one is allowed to dream.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 4, 2011)

The press release specifically only mentions the city of Los Santos, and its "surrounding hills, countryside, and beaches." Presumably this will still be a fairly large environment, as the release also calls this the "largest and most ambitious game Rockstar has yet created."

Still excited


----------



## ktr (Nov 4, 2011)

for those who are disappointed... 

*YOU A BUSTA*


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 4, 2011)

can we climb those mountains? 0_o


----------



## RevengE (Nov 4, 2011)

I wish they would add Real cars/Police cars in this one. I get sick of modding the shit out of each GTA. Police chase and pull overs would be sweet.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ftk3f_0WZww#!


----------



## _JP_ (Nov 7, 2011)

That made my day! Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## Damn_Smooth (Nov 7, 2011)

v12dock said:


> !



Thanks for that, it's cool. I embedded it for you.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Slightly better my ass, are they drunk? Thats a night and day difference, worst title ever.


----------



## ktr (Nov 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Slightly better my ass, are they drunk? Thats a night and day difference, worst title ever.



http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sarcasm


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 9, 2011)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Slightly better my ass, are they drunk? Thats a night and day difference, worst title ever.



Yes, they did a great job improving the graphics of the cut scenes. In real game play I'm not expecting anything since this is still on the same console as the old one(s).


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 9, 2011)

CDdude55 said:


> That's missing the point lol. In GTA V he's saying he left that ''line of work'' for a better life yes they all had that ''line of work'', but Tommy Vercetti would be the only one that it would make sense as the voice sounds like him and it would make more sense for him to move from Vice City to San Andreas as opposed to any other character.
> 
> I'm not saying they aren't all criminals in series.



Yeah.. Makes sense


----------



## Recus (Jul 12, 2012)

> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswi...wered-max-payne-3-and-grand-theft-auto-v.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks like Los Angeles.


----------



## Recus (Jul 12, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Looks like Los Angeles.



It is.



> Los Santos is a fictional city based on Los Angeles, California.



Btw, will GTA V feature only Los Santos city?






Seems quite small, doesn't it? : )


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 12, 2012)

How does it seem small? If the airport wasn't on the GTA IV map Los Santos would be larger in every direction.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 12, 2012)

I want it.


----------



## NHKS (Jul 17, 2012)

GTA V to be 'biggest open world game to date' according to Rockstar's Q&A



> “The city was simply too small for effective and enjoyable flying. It was the first time we made a high definition open world, and it was a massive amount of work to make something on that scale – we simply could not make an environment big enough for planes to work properly. Fear not, they are returning in what is our biggest open world game to date.”


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Interesting, how is it larger than Sand Andreas was? I thought it was the exact same map?


----------



## D007 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice, I hope they took their time and made this all that GTA 4 should of been. Loved the new physx in 4 but the story was lacking. Graphics were awesome, the lack of apartments/garages and flyable planes/helicopters was just.. sad...
Oh and the butthurt friends all crying about "you never call me, I'm a murderer but I have feeling tooo" BS..
Hated that soooo much...lol..


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 17, 2012)

As long as every game starts with "daddy's back, you bitches!" I'll be happy.

I didn't like the friend management in IV.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I didn't like the friend management in IV.



Being chased by the entire police force while trying to complete a mission.... you get a phone call from Roman "hey, want to hang out?", you say "Roman I'm kinda busy right now" Negative Reputation with Roman...


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn't like the bikes either.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 17, 2012)

The bike physic's were horrible. Going like 100 mph go to take a turn and just slide sideways.... real life sliding both tires on a bike sideways at the same time, yeah that doesn't happen, thats just death. I didn't ever ride bikes in GTA IV, because how they drove was a joke.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 17, 2012)

some missions you had to drive a bike


----------



## NHKS (Aug 20, 2012)

*New screens*

New screenshots of GTA 5 surfaced on IGN (originally posted on R* Newswire)

















> Rockstar has released new screenshots taken from Grand Theft Auto V. The photos were posted on Rockstar's Newswire. They showcase various modes of transport that will be available to citizens of San Andreas.
> _IGN_



R* further states at the end of its post 





> More to come this week...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Really hope this releases for PC out of the gates, and has a bit better optimization than IV had.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 20, 2012)

The game looks so real!
It is going to be around 50 GB


----------



## Finners (Aug 20, 2012)

Controllable fighter jets = day one buy....simple 

I really do hope they release on PC at the same time as consoles, only have a 360 and don't look forward to crummy graphics and about 4 discs to swap about


----------



## natr0n (Aug 22, 2012)

3 new pics released


----------



## NHKS (Aug 24, 2012)

4 more screens.. --playing with the cops--

















If the first two sets of this weeks were named "Transport" & "Leisure", this set of 4 screens are files under "Business"...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

good god is this going to be out for PC day 1?


----------



## NHKS (Aug 24, 2012)

^ no concrete info yet.. but it is universally acknowledged(among sources) R* wont launch it this year.. late Q1 2013 most likely


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 24, 2012)

I will wait to build a rig until this game comes out.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> I will wait to build a rig until this game comes out.



why, your current rig will be able to handle it just fine.


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Aug 24, 2012)

phanbuey said:


> I will wait to build a rig until this game comes out.





Easy Rhino said:


> why, your current rig will be able to handle it just fine.



Must have money to burn


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 24, 2012)

I really hope we won't have to wait this out for PC as a "console exclusive" That and IF it's coming to PC at the same time as the consoles they do a MUCH better job at PC optimization. 

The screen shots look great and look to be of PC quality?(Am I wrong?) But hey than can make the look as good as they want no matter what the platform with clever "editing"

I hope Sleeping Dogs can keep me warm until this arrives(Is thinking May so that's a ways off )
I certainly won't jump on the console version like I did L.A. Noire only to have it come out on PC afterall(was thinking RDR and never coming to PC )



Nokiacrazi said:


> Must have money to burn



You just need to update your GFX card, the rest of your rig is no slouch.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 24, 2012)

I am hoping for the same, at least a new graphics card to handle it. GTA4 is all my system wants with eye candy on. 


I need a game like this for stress relief, hours of enjoyment for cheap.


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 24, 2012)

I think i'm a gonna have to buy dis 1


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope for PC version they do what they did with Max Payne 3!\

Jesus the screenies look so damn good. They have definitely upgraded the Engine after GTA4


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Aug 24, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> You just need to update your GFX card, the rest of your rig is no slouch.



Waiting for the right time 

Hopefully in about three weeks when I get payed! Will probably be going for 660Ti since I'll be doing just 1080p.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

folks, those screenshots are from a console. the ps3 can easily handle those textures. you don't need to upgrade your rig unless you are running 5 year old PC hardware...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> folks, those screenshots are from a console. the ps3 can easily handle those textures. you don't need to upgrade your rig unless you are running 5 year old PC hardware...



It can at 640/720p. Not 1080p etc. And these pictures like all games screenshots before launch are high res, and look better then what it looks like when it comes out.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> It can at 640/720p. Not 1080p etc. And these pictures like all games screenshots before launch are high res, and look better then what it looks like when it comes out.



since those shots are dx9 i wouldn't worry about the difference between modern hardware handling 720p vs 1080p...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> since those shots are dx9 i wouldn't worry about the difference between modern hardware handling 720p vs 1080p...



You never know if the PC version will get the treatment like Max Payne 3 did.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You never know if the PC version will get the treatment like Max Payne 3 did.



never played max payne 3. i mean, who am i to tell people how to spend their money? i am just saying that the vast majority of people on TPU will not need to upgrade for this game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> never played max payne 3. i mean, who am i to tell people how to spend their money? i am just saying that the vast majority of people on TPU will not need to upgrade for this game.



idk people had to upgrade to quad cores for GTA4 because of how unoptimized it was and only played well on a quad.


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> idk people had to upgrade to quad cores for GTA4 because of how unoptimized it was and only played well on a quad.



Same engine now as then. Game was designed for the consoles of that time which were unfortunately the same consoles we have now. Both consoles use multi-core CPU's. Dual core CPU's weren't cutting it. There will be absolutely no reason at all to upgrade anything in a computer for this game. The engine will still most likely be a piece of garbage like GTA IV was. We'll see though, maybe they can get it to actually utilize a higher powered GPU this time around. With the same consoles around though, I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 24, 2012)

erocker said:


> Same engine now as then. Game was designed for the consoles of that time which were unfortunately the same consoles we have now. Both consoles use multi-core CPU's. Dual core CPU's weren't cutting it. There will be absolutely no reason at all to upgrade anything in a computer for this game. The engine will still most likely be a piece of garbage like GTA IV was. We'll see though, maybe they can get it to actually utilize a higher powered GPU this time around. With the same consoles around though, I'm not counting on it.



damn your avatar makes me want to drink whiskey tonight. 

i will probably by gta 5 for the ps3 and play the balls out of it if it does not get released for PC day 1. multiplayer will be awesome.


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 24, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> folks, those screenshots are from a console. the ps3 can easily handle those textures. you don't need to upgrade your rig unless you are running 5 year old PC hardware...



Even then you may still be OK! If it's top tier stuff and tweaked for maximum performance it would still be more powerfull than a console


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 24, 2012)

Still buying it for PC (hopefully a day 1 release, but that's probably unlikely) even if the engine is simply ported over from the consoles with little optimization. GTA never fails to entertain me, which is more important for me then whether or not the textures are of high quality (i would like that, but it's not essential to me).


----------



## erocker (Aug 24, 2012)

CDdude55 said:


> GTA never fails to entertain me



This is why I will buy it as well.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 24, 2012)

CDdude55 said:


> Still buying it for PC (hopefully a day 1 release, but that's probably unlikely) even if the engine is simply ported over from the consoles with little optimization. GTA never fails to entertain me, which is more important for me then whether or not the textures are of high quality (i would like that, but it's not essential to me).



This.


If they don't have PC release along side console they are doing bad and they should feel bad.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 25, 2012)

Steevo said:


> This.
> 
> 
> If they don't have PC release along side console they are doing bad and they should feel bad.



Not really, to be honest i would not mind if they held back the PC version within reason like if it was to improve it even more and to be honest i would release my game on console 1st as there might be a chance to get some people buy it for both.

I just hope they made it run much efficiently with out losing any of the cool stuff i liked like driving and trashing cars as no other did it as good as the last one did.

And as seen as this is the second MP version gives me more hope too.  It just better have tanks so i can blow shit up with..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 25, 2012)

erocker said:


> Same engine now as then. Game was designed for the consoles of that time which were unfortunately the same consoles we have now. Both consoles use multi-core CPU's. Dual core CPU's weren't cutting it. There will be absolutely no reason at all to upgrade anything in a computer for this game. The engine will still most likely be a piece of garbage like GTA IV was. We'll see though, maybe they can get it to actually utilize a higher powered GPU this time around. With the same consoles around though, I'm not counting on it.



When did I ever say people are going to have the upgrade. Im just hoping that maybe they do what they did with Max Payne, but Max Payne devs are from a different studio.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 25, 2012)

I still want Red Dead Redemption on the PC.

I will buy GTA5 for whatever platform.  I don't care, I'll be using a Xbox 360 controller regardless.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if GTA V going to use the same old crap engine or use the much better Max Payne 3 engine?


----------



## natr0n (Dec 26, 2012)

5 new screenshots.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 27, 2012)

mastrdrver said:


> Does anyone know if GTA V going to use the same old crap engine or use the much better Max Payne 3 engine?



Crap LMAO...  GTFOOH. They just need not to give the options of running the game at higher detail than any computer can handle or there be more cry baby's.


Sure it was not perfect but crap WOW...


----------



## natr0n (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Guitar (Mar 27, 2013)

Cannot wait for this game.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 27, 2013)

what are we looking at september/october now? anyone know for pc? historically it has been months behind but max payne was very close. the only thing I need is a better gpu, not even for the power but for the vram - i can't even max out gta 4 and i expect the requirements to be in the same league.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 27, 2013)

digibucc said:


> what are we looking at september/october now? anyone know for pc? historically it has been months behind but max payne was very close. the only thing I need is a better gpu, not even for the power but for the vram - i can't even max out gta 4 and i expect the requirements to be in the same league.



since those screenshots are rendered it is hard to tell just how good they will look. i will buy it for the ps3 most likely.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 27, 2013)

That's an option - I normally only buy exclusives for the PS3 anymore simply because I've got the wireless 360 controller and the PC to my HDTV as well. why choose console if I can easily have it on steam or whatnot? I don't like discs.

I'm upgrading anyway. I had to replace my motherboard so I figured why not upgrade at the same time. my contracted employer is covering partial costs so i am going to eek out the rest. of course the 7950 has nothing to do with work but i'm getting it anyway


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 27, 2013)

just finished GTA4. hope this will be around the same price.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> since those screenshots are rendered it is hard to tell just how good they will look. i will buy it for the ps3 most likely.



Screw the PS3, if there is any true PC game it's GTA.



de.das.dude said:


> just finished GTA4. hope this will be around the same price.



I just hope the phone is not as harassing, every frigging time i wanted to do some thing ring ring.

Maybe they should not give so many graphic options to people because most will only cry about it..  Kinda like what people be doing with Arma.


----------



## natr0n (May 8, 2013)




----------



## WhiteNoise (May 8, 2013)

This should be releasing on next gen. I doubt the game will look nearly as good as the screens.

GTA 4 looked amazing too. Then it released abd it looked all jaggy and shit. Nothing like the screens they released before the game came out.


----------



## Guitar (May 8, 2013)

WhiteNoise said:


> This should be releasing on next gen. I doubt the game will look nearly as good as the screens.
> 
> GTA 4 looked amazing too. Then it released abd it looked all jaggy and shit. Nothing like the screens they released before the game came out.



http://www.gta4.net/screenshots/index.php?order=old

Those screenshots are pretty much what the game looked like. With some tweaking the PC version looks glorious as well. I bet these screenshots are fairly close to the final copy of the game, if not straight from it. You can see the aliasing in some of them even.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 8, 2013)

this game and netflix streaming are the only reasons for me to keep the ps3 around my house.


----------



## natr0n (May 17, 2013)

^This shot looks to be in game.^


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2013)

Looks great, but also most likely touched up in Photoshop (dirtbike screen looks far too good).


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2013)

Looks like they're reusing some assets from GTA IV with that Sabre Turbo (yellow car).


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2013)

This game looks better and better every time I see it! I may have to break down and get a console.. lol Damn it! lol


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2013)

And its coming to PC right?


----------



## Tintai (May 17, 2013)

Yes but for Rockstar, priority is PS3 and X360.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2013)

cdawall said:


> And its coming to PC right?



There is no official word on it, though I fully expect it to happen within a year of the console release.


----------



## natr0n (May 17, 2013)

cdawall said:


> And its coming to PC right?





erocker said:


> There is no official word on it, though I fully expect it to happen within a year of the console release.



Found this the other day.


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2013)

natr0n said:


> Found this the other day.



Oh I have no doubt there will be a PC version. The question is when.


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 17, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> http://www.gta4.net/screenshots/index.php?order=old
> 
> Those screenshots are pretty much what the game looked like. With some tweaking the PC version looks glorious as well. I bet these screenshots are fairly close to the final copy of the game, if not straight from it. You can see the aliasing in some of them even.



No. The screens they showed for GTA4 looked amazing. When I bought the game at release on the PS3 the graphics were not NEAR as nice. The jaggies really killed it.

Now when itreleased on PC it looked much better and once the mods rolled out the game could look quite beatuiful.

But I'm not talking about a game that requires mods to look as advertised. I'm talking about a game that didn't look as good as claimed once released.


If any of you think GTA5 will look just like those screens above during live game play (NOT CUT SCENES) on the PS3 or 360; you are all on crack.

Those screens above look awesome...it totally looks like AA is being used for sure.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> Oh I have no doubt there will be a PC version. The question is when.



Yea, that's the big question.. When? I hope we don't have to wait a year for it..


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, that's the big question.. When? I hope we don't have to wait a year for it..



Just get Watch Dogs to hold you over, most likely what I'll be doing.


----------



## Tintai (May 17, 2013)

erocker said:


> Oh I have no doubt there will be a PC version. The question is when.


2013


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 18, 2013)

Tintai said:


> 2013
> 
> http://i.iplsc.com/grand-theft-auto-v-tymczasowa-okladka-wersji-pc/0001YBGX9HO0WMD0-C116-F4.jpg



Source on that, not sure if this is just a joke or what. But I could make that plain box in photoshop in about 10 seconds.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 18, 2013)




----------

